# Media:  Canadians reportedly training in Waziristan for attacks here



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2011)

This from _Asia Times Online_:


> With the Afghan war entering its 10th year, completely undeterred by the American drone strikes in the Pakistani tribal region, al-Qaeda is putting the final touches to plans to recruit, train and launch Western Caucasians in their countries; the aim is to spread the flames of the South Asian war theater to the West.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jan 2011)

Canadians taking al-Qaida training in Pakistan: Report

OTTAWA — The RCMP is investigating a claim that a dozen Canadians in al-Qaida training camps in Pakistan are preparing to mount terror missions in Canada.

"Any information that we receive, we look at assessing its credibility and then taking proper actions to ensure that Canadians and our allies are kept safe," Assistant Commissioner Gilles Michaud, in charge of the Mountie's national-security program, said in an interview Friday.

The Hong Kong-based Asia Times Online reported Friday that "well-placed" Taliban sources say a group of Canadian militants is receiving jihadi training in al-Qaida camps in North Waziristan for terror attacks in Canada.

article continues, read more:here
                          
                          (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2011)

This from the Canadian Press....


> The RCMP is probing an online news report that says a group of Canadian militants is training for jihad in Pakistani al-Qaida camps.  Hong Kong-based Asia Times Online cites "well-placed Taliban sources" saying the terrorist group is training a number of Western Caucasians — Canadians in particular— for attacks in Canada.  Assistant RCMP commissioner Gilles Michaud told the Canadian Press Friday that the Mounties and their security and intelligence partners were assessing the information in the report for its "credibility and reliability."  Michaud said the RCMP would take "appropriate action" according to the results of that assessment, which he added was being carried out as quickly as possible ....



.... and Postmedia News:


> The RCMP is investigating a claim that a dozen Canadians in al-Qaida training camps in Pakistan are preparing to mount terror missions in Canada.
> 
> "Any information that we receive, we look at assessing its credibility and then taking proper actions to ensure that Canadians and our allies are kept safe," said assistant commissioner Gilles Michaud, in charge of the Mounties' national-security program, on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilme (15 Jan 2011)

This is perfect justification for maintaining if not increasing the budgets, hiring, and training for all Canadian Security Agencies (CF, RCMP, CBSA, CSIS, CCG) cause we know these people can't be produced overnight.  Hopefully it doesn't take an attack for Canadians to realize this.


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Jan 2011)

Chilme said:
			
		

> Hopefully it doesn't take an attack for Canadians to realize this.



Unfortunately, that's more likely than not.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that's more likely than not.



I agree.


----------



## Chilme (16 Jan 2011)

I guess we all better drum up some support


----------



## GAP (16 Jan 2011)

On the National tonight there was a piece about this.....apparently this is largely disinformation by the Taliban and AQ....the people identified were anti-terrorism experts who wrote books on terrorism.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Jan 2011)

Ahhhh... now I see the reason behind the Conservatives pushing for the stand up of the TDBGs  :


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> On the National tonight there was a piece about this.....apparently this is largely disinformation by the Taliban and AQ....the people identified were anti-terrorism experts who wrote books on terrorism.....


Thanks for that - I haven't seen anything on CBC.ca on that yet, so much appreciated.

More on that in an interesting response via blog post from "the only person in the world with the name “Leman-Langlois”:


> .... I’m the only person in the world with the name “Leman-Langlois”. It is NOT a common name. Interestingly, I’m a terrorism EXPERT not a terrorist (google it).
> 
> Given the context, I surmise that the « Jeam Paull » mentioned is Jean-Paul Brodeur, my mentor and long time collaborator. He died last April. Right here in Quebec.
> 
> The other names are fanciful as well. Jean-Paul and I wrote many papers, book chapters, and a book about terrorism. In one we mention former ministers Otto Jelinek and Paul Martin, likely the Otto Paul of the report. « James Richard » sounds like James Richard Cross, former British diplomat kidnapped by the FLQ in 1970, also one of our topics (thanx to Dr Dawg’s readers). Paul Gill (not Gall) is an expert in suicide bombing at University College Dublin ....



More along the same lines here.


----------



## Scott (4 Feb 2011)

No. I deleted it. He called me a MOLE.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Feb 2011)

And I deleted my bitching about it -- making us sound _almost_ as incomprehensible as him.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And I deleted my bitching about it -- *making us sound almost as incomprehensible as him*.


Not.  Even.  Close.


----------

